# Webstart unter Mac: Zugriff auf XSLT-Datei verweigert



## tuxandra (18. Okt 2007)

Liebe Java-, Webstart- und Macgurus
Ich lasse meine Applikation, welche unter anderem ein xml-File transformiert, mit Java Webstart laufen. Unter Mac (und *nur* unter Mac) gibt's nun das Problem, dass das Xslt-File, welches ich im Home in einem neu erstellten Ordner abspeichere, nicht akzeptiert wird (egal wie locker die Leserechte sind, chmod 777 nützt auch nix). Für die Transformation wird Xalan benutzt. 

Die Fehlermeldung sieht folgendermassen aus:

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission /home/meinName/.meinJavaProgramm/MeinXSLT.xsl read)
at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(AccessControlContext.java:264)
at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(AccessController.java:427)
at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(SecurityManager.java:532)
at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(SecurityManager.java:871)
at java.io.File.isDirectory(File.java:721)
at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(FileURLConnection.java:65)
at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(FileURLConnection.java:161)
at java.net.URL.openStream(URL.java:1007)
at org.apache.xerces.readers.DefaultReaderFactory.createReader(DefaultReaderFactory.java:149)
at org.apache.xerces.readers.DefaultEntityHandler.startReadingFromDocument(DefaultEntityHandler.java:493)
at org.apache.xerces.framework.XMLParser.parseSomeSetup(XMLParser.java:314)
at org.apache.xerces.framework.XMLParser.parse(XMLParser.java:1097)
at org.apache.xalan.processor.TransformerFactoryImpl.newTemplates(TransformerFactoryImpl.java:972)
at org.apache.xalan.processor.TransformerFactoryImpl.newTransformer(TransformerFactoryImpl.java:788)
...

Das Problem tritt wohlbemerkt nur unter Mac und nur mit Webstart auf (wenn ich die Applikation unter Mac normal laufen lasse, funktioniert die Transformation ohne Probleme).

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme mit Xalan und Webstart?

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare und ev. sogar Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## Wildcard (18. Okt 2007)

Welche Rechte stehen der Applikation laut policy zu?


----------



## tuxandra (19. Okt 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Rechte stehen der Applikation laut policy zu?


Wie meinst du das genau? Ich habe keine speziellen Policy-Files für Webstart definiert; laut der Standardpolicy-Datei hat Webstart all-permission.

Eine xml-Datei, welche von der Applikation ebenfalls im selben Ordner abgespeichert und von Castor benutzt wird, wird auch ohne Probleme gelesen.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Okt 2007)

tuxandra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verstehe ich das richtig, deine Anwendung ist nicht signiert, statt dessen hast du Webstart generell all-permissions gesetzt?  Mutig :shock:


----------



## tuxandra (25. Okt 2007)

Nein, natürlich ist alles signiert. Unter Windows und Linux läuft's ja auch wunderbar.


----------

